# Long Term Software Reliability



## mservoss (10 mo ago)

My MYLR has an EDD of June/July. I have a concern, maybe like most. In 10 years from now, (Let's just assume my MYLR comes with AMD Ryzen) will there be a compatability issue with slow or no connectivity in the futureas technology gets better? Will a 2022 Tesla owner be able to upgrade to the latest CPU, in 10 years from now? I personally will be keeping my MY for many years. My wife only drives about 60 miles a week.
Please, I would just like everyone's thoughts on this topic.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Let me clean the dust off my crystal ball ...

IOW - nobody knows. It's all speculation at this point.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

There is some history here. It’s possible that Tesla will offer some form of MCU upgrade to whatever the new ‘it’ processor is down the road. Ditto for 5G capability when LTE is on its way out. They’ve offered that for older S’s already.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Plus, you can always tether your car to your phone to obtain connectivity if need be.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

This is an easy answer. In EVERY of vehicle, the answer is NO. In a Tesla, there's a maybe.

But, there is no reason to believe that the car you have today will do less.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

5G is descended from LTE, so it's likely both will be around for the foreseeable future. The reason why the 3G service was shut off by some providers like AT&T is because 3G can't coexist with LTE/5G - they use different tower equipment. So shutting down 3G means more tower space and more bandwidth for LTE/5G.

The only caveat to that is if the cell modems 10 years from now use different frequencies than the current ones, and the old ones aren't used anymore. But either way, the modems are upgradeable in Model 3's and Model Y's.

Software upgrades, however, might cut off at some point or split based on how far your current model is from the newer model designs. It hasn't yet - even the first Model S is still getting updates. But at some point the update paths might have to diverge - for instance if Tesla stops developing Autopilot in favor of FSD, and they need to freeze that portion of it so older cars can still use it.


----------



## mservoss (10 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> 5G is descended from LTE, so it's likely both will be around for the foreseeable future. The reason why the 3G service was shut off by some providers like AT&T is because 3G can't coexist with LTE/5G - they use different tower equipment. So shutting down 3G means more tower space and more bandwidth for LTE/5G.
> 
> The only caveat to that is if the cell modems 10 years from now use different frequencies than the current ones, and the old ones aren't used anymore. But either way, the modems are upgradeable in Model 3's and Model Y's.
> 
> Software upgrades, however, might cut off at some point or split based on how far your current model is from the newer model designs. It hasn't yet - even the first Model S is still getting updates. But at some point the update paths might have to diverge - for instance if Tesla stops developing Autopilot in favor of FSD, and they need to freeze that portion of it so older cars can still use it.


Exactly! Ok, thanks for that response. Completely understood


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Even if you don't upgrade the HW in the older Model S, they can still get updates via wi-fi.


----------



## mservoss (10 mo ago)

So, I think my question was answered very thoroughly as far as my panic of an outdated CPU, and my MYLR not receiving updates in 10 years.....Technology moves so fast and the older a computer "chip" gets the slower it works. OTA updates via Wi-Fi, will not be a problem since my house is fully assembled with LR WiFi 🤣


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> This is an easy answer. In EVERY of vehicle, the answer is NO. In a Tesla, there's a maybe.
> 
> But, there is no reason to believe that the car you have today will do less.


This is where the "pros" of constant upgrades can become a con. My 2013 Honda Accord had the same base level of performance all 4 years I've owned it because the software simply stays the same along with the hardware. On my 3 I'm already seeing slight lags after 3 years. How's it gonna feel in 6… 10!?


----------



## mservoss (10 mo ago)

shareef777 said:


> This is where the "pros" of constant upgrades can become a con. My 2013 Honda Accord had the same base level of performance all 4 years I've owned it because the software simply stays the same along with the hardware. On my 3 I'm already seeing slight lags after 3 years. How's it gonna feel in 6… 10!?


Your experiencing my concern, I honestly believe that the software/hardware should be upgraded for a small fee ($100-$500 to current owners) as certain software/hardware programs become obsolete and newer versions become available. 3G, 4G, 5G etc.......C'mon Tesla, let's stay ahead of the game and make your car owners proud! Let's keep Tesla's on the road for 250,000-500,000 miles with the latest technology!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

mservoss said:


> Your experiencing my concern, I honestly believe that the software/hardware should be upgraded for a small fee ($100-$500 to current owners) as certain software/hardware programs become obsolete and newer versions become available. 3G, 4G, 5G etc.......C'mon Tesla, let's stay ahead of the game and make your car owners proud! Let's keep Tesla's on the road for 250,000-500,000 miles with the latest technology!


As others have mentioned they've done that with the S (the 3/Y are still too new to require such a retrofit, and the current lag I'm seeing is minimal). Only thing I'd add is that it'll be certainly more than $500. I can see the cost being in the range of $1k-$2k (if not more).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> the current lag I'm seeing is minimal


And caused by bad code, imo.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> And caused by bad code, imo.


This is certainly possible. Sometimes - especially with a major UI rewrite or two - the focus may be in getting stuff working and then as the code stabilizes, devs look back at various code paths and are able to refactor things to get significant performance improvements. Sometimes, that code just never gets revisited for any optimizations. Time will tell.


----------

